# "dugena" A German Chrono With A Valjoux 7733 Movement



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've had a spate, recently, of buying little cheapies on eBay for next-to-nothing prices - just for the hell of it - but I reverted to type last night and got this rather nice chrono. Dugena is registered in Darmstadt in Germany - so a German marque with a Swiss movement. On its way to me as I write this. I do love these old-fashioned chronos from the '50s, '60s and '70s - and I do like Valjoux 7733 movements. Some eBay pics:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I was watching that auction, looks like you got a cracking bargain there :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

It looks to be in excellent condition - and it cost the same as two others which were, when I got them, in far worse nick. So I think I did OK with this one!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Reminds me of the Breitling Top Time.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Doesn't Breitling use the Valjoux 7733 movement (among others)?


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Has that certain style that heuer & breitling explored in the 60 & 70s. Definitely one to collect. Gold plating is in great condition by the looks if it. Nice.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

A nice watch indeed, accurist used had one very similar same movement as yours, it could almost be mistaken for a breitling.

I will see if I can find it and take a few pictures to post up.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Just noticed after being reminded about the Autodromo Prototipo watch. How very much the Dugena is in the same vein as this more modern day take on a classic shape.


----------

